# Driving Class Gone Wrong!



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

My apologies if this has already been posted. I'm not a driving person, but this left me speechless:


----------



## RoosterDo (Feb 11, 2009)

Yes this video was posted but im not sure it was this long of a version. Pretty scary to see, I think a lot of the people made it worse. I wonder if that last horse was ok?


----------



## RedRoan (Mar 2, 2009)

Yeah I think all the horses even the one at the very end were all fine. Surprisingly no injures at all.... even the person who got ran over was okay.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I've seen this video floating around a few times. I thought I read somewhere that that last horse got kinda cut up but it wasn't anything lifethreatening.


----------



## angie22d (Jul 10, 2009)

thats mest up man why do people have to be so dumb


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

angie22d said:


> thats mest up man why do people have to be so dumb


It was a horse that spooked that started it all... the rest of the people were *trying* to help, but the situation was just too out of control.


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

What I don't understand is why the buggies don't have some sort of emergency breakaway system? To not have it seems downright dangerous.

The announcer did a very good job of directing and controlling the situation!


----------



## LacyLove (Feb 12, 2009)

all thats in mind.


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

masatisan said:


> What I don't understand is why the buggies don't have some sort of emergency breakaway system? To not have it seems downright dangerous.
> 
> The announcer did a very good job of directing and controlling the situation!


yes but how are you going to make some kind of breakaway? the problem is if that accidently triggers.... youre going to be a heap of trouble. its way better off trying to control the situation by driving it out. im not sure if that guy bailed out, or fell off though. its tough to stay on when there are hooves flying at you, ive had it with standardbreds, its scary. best case you pull them into a stop or drive them right into a wall if you just cant control them anymore. 

this is a scary situation. i have seen it many times on the racetrack when there is an accident. people are trying to help, but it really only makes the situation worse. best thing to do is try to get the other horses out of the ring (or off the track) and let the loose horse run itself out. the people waving arms, yelling, trying to catch it, all just add fuel to the horses fire. horses are funny in that there are some that do actually try to get loose (we have a few that can open stall doors and such) but once they are loose, theyre scared because its a new feeling.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

the idots trying to catch the horse cause more of it than the horse. first thing would have been to get the other horses and people out besides the owner of the arena so the horse would calm down.


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

I think they did what they thought was best and safest. When in a situation like this, it kind of gives you an adrenaline rush and your mind goes blank so you act without thinking.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

this video is really old, years old, none of the horses were badly hurt. I guess the first horse was acting up in the warm up ring but the horses owner entered him in the class anyway, the horses owner got suspended by AHA for a year and had to pay for all the damages.


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

Twilight Arabians said:


> this video is really old, years old, none of the horses were badly hurt. I guess the first horse was acting up in the warm up ring but the horses owner entered him in the class anyway, the horses owner got suspended by AHA for a year and had to pay for all the damages.


 gotta love peoples bad decisions!


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

My horse has acted up in the warm up arena and I still entered her in a class and got 1st...that's why they have warm-ups.


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

HorseOfCourse said:


> My horse has acted up in the warm up arena and I still entered her in a class and got 1st...that's why they have warm-ups.


really, so if your horse is bucking and kicking like that, youre going to enter the ring? that my friend, is a bad decision.


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

sometimes horses act differently in classes than in warm-ups because during warm ups there are usually more people than in the classes themselves..btu ive learned that 4-H is a lot different than real shows so it could be different.


----------



## SFMoneyMarket (Sep 20, 2008)

If you've got a horse that is acting up in the warmup ring, and I don't mean just little things, I mean like behaviors that could be dangerous to the horse, rider, or other horses and riders, the horse should not be entered in the class. It's better to miss one class than to have fines and injuries to worry about. And not to mention, if you are showing at this level, then you should have enough common sense to pull the horse from the class and prevent stuff like this from happening.

This was a very scary situation, and it is very lucky that no one was severely injured.
It must have been very terrifying, and I also agree that the announcer did a great job in trying to control the situation.


----------



## ILoveGeorgieMyPony (Apr 19, 2009)

Oh my goodness, that had me on the end of my seat, that is terrible and everyone yelling "WHOA WHOA" "STTOOOOP!" and yelling and shouting certainly didn't help, at least the horses are ok.


----------



## DarkEquine (Aug 29, 2008)

Woooooooooooow....:shock::shock::shock:
That was outta control!!!!!!!!! And to think, the entire time I was watching that, I was thinking: "Man, that horse has a nice canter on him/her."  Idiot.
I'm glad the last horse was OK, he seemed a little in shock when he was laying on the ground there.


----------



## welshpony15 (May 20, 2009)

I dont think I've ever witnessed something like that! I've seen the occasional crash with trotters, but nothing quite like that. Thank goodness no-one got hurt. As you watch its just one thing after another after another! Man...


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

AlmagroN said:


> really, so if your horse is bucking and kicking like that, youre going to enter the ring? that my friend, is a bad decision.


 
Not only bad but dangerous. Your putting not only you and your horse's well being at stake, but also other peoples.:-|


----------



## creativity (Oct 11, 2009)

Am I the only one who found this funny? I mean, the stupidity of some people? Like Lonestar22 said, I would have gotten all the other horses and people out of the arena or simply waited in the centre until the runaway horse calmed down and stopped on his own.


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

creativity said:


> Am I the only one who found this funny? I mean, the stupidity of some people? Like Lonestar22 said, I would have gotten all the other horses and people out of the arena or simply waited in the centre until the runaway horse calmed down and stopped on his own.


funny? not quite. thats pretty ignorant.


----------



## mindyme (Jun 21, 2009)

I think this situation could have been controlled a lot better.


----------

